# كيفيه تفتيح ترس علي فريزه



## عبير عبد الرحمن (14 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
سوف اشرح لكم كيفيه تفتيح ترس علي فريزه مع العلم انني درست زلك في هندسه اسكندريه ولكني غير متزكره جيدا وان وجد خطا في معلوماتي ارجو منكم التصحيح لها.
اولا تتكون راس التقسيم من بريمه وترس بريمي غالبا يحتوي علي 40 سنه تقريبا ومركب علي الترس البريمي عمود راس التقسيم 
مثلا عاوز ترس اسنانه 30
نقسم 40 علي 30 تعطي لفه و1\3تلت لفه
ازن عدد لفات عمود (يد الاداره)=لفه وتلت لفه لعمل سنه واحده للترس ولكي نحل علي الكسر الثلت لفه نختار من دائره الثقوب داءره بها عدد يقبل القسمه علي 3 مثلا 15
ناخز خمس ثقوب منها ونثبت عليها وتصبح اللفات لفه واحده من عمود الاداره وخمس ثقوب من دائره الثقوب التي بها 15 ثقب 
لو في اي تعديل في الكلام ده ياريت حضراتكم توضحوه لاني مش متاكده وفعلا نفسي اعرف هل ده صحيح ام لا


----------



## م ا ر (14 يونيو 2009)

الكلام تقريبا مظبوط لكن يختلف في التقسيم التفاضلي بعني لو عدد الاسنان مينفعشزي 97 سنه مثلا


----------



## bido-egy (15 يونيو 2009)

الكلام تمام وده في حالة التروس العدلة


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (15 يونيو 2009)

ده فيديو صغير لعمل ترس حلزوني




htpp:llwww.metacafe.com/watch/1139723/


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 يونيو 2009)

كلام جميل ولكن محتاج الى توضيح اكثر بامثلة اكثر ولقد طلبت منك هذا الكلام فى مشاركة سابقة لكى خالص الشكر


----------



## اسم مخالف543 (5 يوليو 2009)

غير كافية يو جد عندى مراجع هندسية قيمة gear handbook gupta ; يوجد بة حسابت التروس كل الانواع وخاصة التى بها تصحيح


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (14 أكتوبر 2009)

الابنة المهندسة / عبير​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​إنني اكتب الابنة .. لأن معظم المهندسين بالملتقى في سن أقل من سن أولادي ، فأنا أبلغ من العمر 68 سنة.​أشكرك على هذه المعلومات التي مازالت في ذاكرتك حتى الآن ، وبالطبع تشكري على هذه المعلومات المختصرة جدا ، وأرجو أن تفسحي صدرك لي واسمحي لي أن أنوه ببعض الملاحظات .​أولا : هذا الموضوع من الموضوعات الكبيرة والهامة .. بل الهامة جدا ، وفي مثل هذه الموضوعات يجب التأكد جيدا من المعلومة قبل عرضها على الإخوة المهندسين ، فقد يأخذ الطريقة أحدهم وينفذها .. ويحدث ما يحمد عقباه .. أي يحدث خطأ ، ومن ثم فلا يعتمد على الذاكرة في مثل هذه الموضوعات.​ثانيا : يجب وجود أشكال ورسومات توضيحية لتوضيح طريق التشغيل .. وهذا هام جدا.​ثالثا : يجب وجود أمثلة متنوعة محلولة.​رابعا : إنك قد دفعتيني بطريقة غير مباشرة لكل أعرض موضوع فتح أسنان التروس على الفريزة في أقرب فرصة ممكنة .. رغم إنني مشغول جدا. ​أرجو أن لا أكون قد سببت لك بأي مضايقات .. ولكن مثل هذه الموضوعات تأخذ بجدية ، ولا يوجد بها مجاملات.​تقبلي تحياتي يا ابنتي العزيزة ،،​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​د.أحمد زكي حلمي​​​​​​


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (16 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لحضرتك د حلمي بس انا عرضت الموضوع ده لاني محتاجه اعرف الصحيح منه وكمان عشان كل واحد عنده اي معلومه يضعها لنستفيد جميعا واعرف الصحيح


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*المهندسة / عبير *
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *
*بارك الله فيك .. فأنتي بدأت الموضوع وتشكري على ذلك ، أما أنا فقد أضفت بعض المعلومات الطفيفة ليكتمل الموضوع .. أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في توصيل المعلومة كاملة .. وأرحب بأي استفسار أو نقد.*
*.. (ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا ربنا ولا تحمل علينا إصـرا**ً* *كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا ربنا ولا تحملنا مالا طاقة لنا به وأعف عنا وأغفر لنا وارحمنا أنت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين).*
*ولك الحمد على نعمك وفضـلك وتوفيقك.*
*مع تحياتي لك ولكل المبدين أمثالك ،،*
*د.أحمد زكي*


----------



## شركة السلام (20 مارس 2010)

يا اخواني في الله عايزه كتاب مفيد في علم تفتيح التروس بأنواعها


----------



## hunter black (21 مارس 2010)

من ذاكرتي الكلام صحيح ولكن هذا كما قال الاخ في حالة التروس العدله


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (22 مارس 2010)

المهندسة عبير حياكي الله ارجوكي ان ترفعي موضوع عن تفتيح التروس بستخدام جهاز الهوم على مجينة التفريز الجامة الاغراض والله الموفق او من احد الاعضاء ولةالشكر


----------



## عبدالقادر وهب الله (7 يونيو 2010)

قانون الترس العدل ==== 
عدد لفات يد جهاز التقسيم= قلب الجهاز /عدد الاسنان 
حيث ان قلب الجهاز 40 ثابت
لايجاد عدد الاسنان= القطر الخارجى للترس/الموديول-2
الموديول هو السكينه التى يفتح بها الترس
ولايجاد الموديول = القطر الخارجى/عدد الاسنان +2
ولايجاد القطر الخارجى= المديول*عدد الاسنان+2

عبد القادر وهب الله اى استفسار عن التروس ماكينة الفريزه انا تحت امر الجميع


----------



## عبدالقادر وهب الله (12 أبريل 2011)

قانون تفتيح الترس الحلزونى
الموديول=القطر الخارجى / عدد الاسنان +2
طول الخطوه الجانبيه= قطر دائرة الخطوه+الموديول
موديول الخطوه الجانبيه = ق/جتا أ حيث ق القطرالخارجى وجتا أ جتا الزاويه
وعند معرفة ميل الزاويه يعمل الاتى :
معرفة الزاويه يمين أو شمال بواسطة زاويه كاستيلا
قطر دائرة الخطوه = عدد الاسنان * الخطوه الجانبيه
طول الخطوه الجانبيه = قطر دائرة الخطوه *ط* 3.7
قطر دائرة الخطوه=الموديول *عدد الاسنان
عمق القطع =الموديول *2.176


----------



## محمد سليمان بشارة (18 أبريل 2011)

وجدت معلمات قيمة عن كيفيةتفتيح التروس من استاذنا الدكتور احمد حلمي الباب السابع من كتاب تكنلوجيا التفريز نرجو الرجوع اليها . هذه اول مشاركة لي مع تحياتي لكل الاخوة


----------



## محمد سليمان بشارة (18 أبريل 2011)

*نفتيح اسنان التروس*



عبير عبد الرحمن قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لقد سبق ان قرأت موضوع قيم من كتاب الدكتور احمد حلمي الباب السابع من كتاب تكنلوجيا التفريز
> نرجو الرجوع اليها
> وهذة اول مشاركة لي
> ...


----------



## ahmed_sena71 (10 يونيو 2011)

كلام سليم وارجوالزياده والتوضيح


----------



## طه طه طه (17 يوليو 2012)

كلام سليم وارجوالزياده والتوضيح


----------

